# NG FO buying list, need Reviews...



## Lin19687 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have some FO's that I wondered if anyone had used and could tell me how they were ?

Sherlock Homie
Mayan Musk
Ferocious beast
Cedar-wood
Twilight in the Woods
Cinnabun Type 
Snowballs
Rosemary- (Smell known, how did it work for you)
White Sage & Sea Salt

I wanted to get Perfect Man but just can't justify the price right now.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 11, 2018)

I use a lot of their oils but none you’ve listed.  Except Perfect Man my top seller in men’s as well as Cracklin Birch.  I justify the price as it only takes about 3% in a 5 lb batch.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 11, 2018)

Good to know about Perfect man !  I didn't know it was that strong.  Do you normally do 5 or 6% in a 5# batch ?
  I think I will put it back on my list !


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, I usually use 6%. Perfect Man At that  will blow you out of the room.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 11, 2018)

I made salt bars a few weeks ago with White Sage & Sea Salt. I got NO accel which surprised me. I can't comment on whether or not it discolors because I added yellow clay to it but I doubt it since the bars are still the true yellow clay color. Right now the scent is still good but it's a light scent to begin with so by the 6 month mark it might be very faint or gone. If you like light, clean scents, it's good.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 11, 2018)

Ditto on The Perfect Man - great seller for me!


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 12, 2018)

shunt, you say you use a lot of their oils, do you mind naming some? I've never bought from them (so used to WSP) but definitely want to try Cracklin Birch.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 12, 2018)

I use NG's
Mango Sorbet, Werewolf, Coolwater, Egyptian Dragon, and Cracklin' Birch. I am sure there are more but I am not home to look. Mango Sorbet accelerates but holds for a long time. I recently checked one I had set aside to see how long the fragrance would last. It is at least 2 yrs old and still holding scent well. 

I tried their Lily of the Valley and it was a disaster. It overheated severely and did not hold the fragrance


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mango Sorbet (I don’t have a problem with acceleration might be lucky), Love Spell, Lavender Flowers, Lilac, Eucalyptus Mint Sweet Orange Chili Pepper. Theyall perform for me and stick. Lilac moves fast.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 12, 2018)

@Lin19687 I am sorry, I haven`t tested any of the ones you mentioned, but have almost all my oils from NG, and I am super happy with them, they are stickers.

Let me know if you are interested in any of the ones I have.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you to those that replied to my question. Shunt does Lavender Flowers smell like lavender? I'm looking for a Lavender F.O. that will boost my 40/42 E.O. I have trouble with Lavender E.O. sticking.

^^^^I'm repeating my question, does anyone know if NG Lavender Flowers acutally smells like Lavender? So many lavender F.O.s  don't come close to the real thing.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 14, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Thank you to those that replied to my question. Shunt does Lavender Flowers smell like lavender? I'm looking for a Lavender F.O. that will boost my 40/42 E.O. I have trouble with Lavender E.O. sticking.


I use this Lavender to anchor my Lavender 40/42 which I always had fading problems when used alone. 
https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Lavender-Flowers-Fragrance-Oil.html. I do not like it out of the bottle but it works well as a mix. I use 2 parts Lavender EO 40/42 to 1 part Fragrance Lavender. This is the best mix I have found that will hold well in soap after trying several Lavender FO's.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 14, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Thank you to those that replied to my question. Shunt does Lavender Flowers smell like lavender? I'm looking for a Lavender F.O. that will boost my 40/42 E.O. I have trouble with Lavender E.O. sticking.


Well, since you didn't quote me I had no idea you had another question.    Yes, it works well.  I too combine it with lavender EO.  But, have used it separately.   It's strong and doesn't need a lot.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 14, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Well, since you didn't quote me I had no idea you had another question.    Yes, it works well.  I too combine it with lavender EO.  But, have used it separately.   It's strong and doesn't need a lot.


Sorry shunt I just assumed you were following the thread and would see it. Lesson learned! And thanks for re-finding me. The only trick I learned to anchor Lavender E.O. is to add a little Patchouli.


cmzaha said:


> I use this Lavender to anchor my Lavender 40/42 which I always had fading problems when used alone.
> https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Lavender-Flowers-Fragrance-Oil.html. I do not like it out of the bottle but it works well as a mix. I use 2 parts Lavender EO 40/42 to 1 part Fragrance Lavender. This is the best mix I have found that will hold well in soap after trying several Lavender FO's.


Thank you too, I will keep that in mind. See Patch trick above^^^


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 15, 2018)

I love NG lavender & Sage.  makes the Lavender just a bit different but still lavender if that makes sense


EDIT, is this from another thread of Soapmaker ??  I don't see that question asked here.?  Was there a Glitch ?


----------



## I_like_melts (Aug 20, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I have some FO's that I wondered if anyone had used and could tell me how they were ?
> 
> Sherlock Homie
> Mayan Musk
> ...



I ordered the Rosemary for a custom and the customer loved it in MP & wax. I am thinking of blending it and putting it in my fall line somewhere, somehow. Its nice I think.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 20, 2018)

I just soaped the Rosemary in a Salt bar.  morphed, as usual on the 1st day  and now 2-3 day after it smells like a Pixie Stick 
I like it, but do hope it goes back after a nice cure


----------



## I_like_melts (Aug 20, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I just soaped the Rosemary in a Salt bar.  morphed, as usual on the 1st day  and now 2-3 day after it smells like a Pixie Stick
> I like it, but do hope it goes back after a nice cure


That's interesting - I did not notice an issue with the MP or the wax melts, but I didn't smell them every day either lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2018)

Salt bars do have a tendency to cause fading. I up my fragrance to 7%. I do only use fragrance that has higher usage in soap.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 20, 2018)

I did 5% like normal.  I usually have a weird mix when it first starts to cure, but by the 4-5 week you start to get the correct scent.
Almost all of my Salts start out that way   It also could be my nose too
But I have not had any lose scent unless it was around the 2 year mark.  I unpacked one that was 10 year old and you could still smell the scent a bit.  I tossed it   I should have used it to see but I was in the middle of Purging


----------



## niclycha (Aug 26, 2018)

I used to sell Scentsy and if you 
Ever smelled My Dear Watson is exactly the same as Sherlock Homie.
It’s very strong in wax melts and rollerball perfume/cologne. It’s a manly smell. I have not tried in soap yet though


----------

